# 5-8-21 Fort Pickens



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Spent the morning at Fort Pickens with my oldest. Caught a few


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great pics and stud spainish


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> Great pics and stud spainish


Thank you.


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice. Pretty sure thats the Spanish King right there...


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, and that's a nice spanish. Way to go, great report!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

big ass spanish. what he eat?
jack


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> big ass spanish. what he eat?
> jack


I think the biggest was on a got-cha lure. I have been catching them on gold spoons and got-cha’s. My only two trips this year the Spanish have been deep. My son got bit by something that he barely felt and cut clean through 40lb flouro leader


----------

